# Free D2G



## biknut (Jul 5, 2011)

For the past couple of years I have had a D2G. I have flashed numerous roms on it, and have given it a rough life. But it still works, although it has been flashed to stock .629. I have now jumped off the Motorola ship and have purchased a Note 2, so I no longer need the D2G.

I would like to offer it up to a developer on here, if anyone is still working on these phones, in appreciation for your work on roms and such. PM me info to get it to you, and I will drop it in a padded envelope to you. It has a Gorilla Gadgets extended battery that still works great. The battery cover has the tabs broken off, but I have taped it on for the past several months. That is how I will send it to you. Nothing else come with it, sorry.


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## biknut (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks to all who responded- the phone now has a new home!


----------

